# Doxa SUB 300 Searambler Silver Lung



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Just saw the press releases for this. 300 piece limited edition.

So tempting!


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

*Re: Doxa SUB 300 Searambler "Silver Lung"*

Nothing on the doxa website yet. And no official post here..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## searcj01 (Sep 20, 2016)

*Re: Doxa SUB 300 Searambler "Silver Lung"*

I love it also, need to figure out how to make room (assuming it is legit)


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

*Re: Doxa SUB 300 Searambler &amp;quot;Silver Lung&amp;quot;*

Waiting on the double black, myself!!


----------



## YODAHAWK (May 20, 2006)

*Re: Doxa SUB 300 Searambler &amp;quot;Silver Lung&amp;quot;*

Monochrome, Fratello Brothers, W&W all have stories on the silver lung drop by Doxa. It is legit.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

*Re: Doxa SUB 300 Searambler &amp;amp;amp;quot;Silver Lung&amp;amp;amp;quot;*



YODAHAWK said:


> Monochrome, Fratello Brothers, W&W all have stories on the silver lung drop by Doxa. It is legit.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Also add ABTW, SJX and Deployant to the list.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hands90 (Jun 8, 2015)

Dare I say I wish the Black Lung was an outline instead of filled in? 
Doesn't matter the 300 searambler is a very cool watch, beautiful design and because it's a BL it will sell out. 

The Black Lungs nearly never come up on the second hand market or the bay.


----------



## pascs (Jun 2, 2011)

I prefer the look of it to my orange dial black lung but nothing on the Doxa site as yet


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

Is this historically accurate? Did the searambler dial ever have the colored Aqualung logo?


----------



## Tonhao (Dec 23, 2017)

I also saw this on other watch sites. I'm not even a dive watch person but if I ever need a watertight sports watch, Doxa is gonna be it. I prefer this to orange as well.


----------



## Lifer24 (Dec 1, 2017)

I agree with Hands90. The logo done in the black outline style would really look sharp.


----------



## Synchron (May 3, 2005)

Genebe said:


> Is this historically accurate? Did the searambler dial ever have the colored Aqualung logo?


Definitely !!

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214401386741901&set=gm.10155700609492776&type=3&theater


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Dammit, there goes my watch fund *again.*


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Genebe said:


> Is this historically accurate? Did the searambler dial ever have the colored Aqualung logo?


...another one via Fratello:


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up … looks like the SUB300 searambler is up on their website for preorder.


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Edit: Finally found it and got my reservation in!

Just to confirm, the pre-order has not appeared yet on their site right? A few of the articles mentioned “available at time of publishing via the doxa website” but I have not seen it pop up and I keep checking every hour or so...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Just received the email announcement … they're also selling the Aqua Lung Argonaut fixed-blade dive knife if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## Monkeynuts (Dec 23, 2012)

That’s a relef for me tbh if it was the same price as the divingstar I would of not been able to resist but added vat 20% I’m out thank god


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Email received and order placed. So much for being good the rest of the year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vlciudoli (Feb 24, 2013)

The recent Divingstar wasn’t COSC, so I feel a bit peeved that this is. Shame.


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

DOXA S.A. said:


> Definitely !!
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10214401386741901&set=gm.10155700609492776&type=3&theater


That doesn't look colored to me. The only photo I can find of an original 300 (no T) with the aqualung logo shows it as very much black & white (not just all black, like the 300T) on the silver dial.


----------



## ctang (Mar 17, 2018)

Looks very nice but with so many “limited” editions coming in such quick succession, I’ve got to wonder if DOXA has gone full Hublot on us.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

ctang said:


> Looks very nice but with so many "limited" editions coming in such quick succession, I've got to wonder if DOXA has gone full _*Speedmaster*_ on us.


FIFY


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

dinexus said:


> ...another one via Fratello:


So it's not a visually accurate copy of the original 1967 release. What a shame!


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

Genebe said:


> So it's not a visually accurate copy of the original 1967 release. What a shame!


Looks like it could just as well be faded to me. The dial color underneath certainly seems like it could lend to the difference.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

I was searching this morning for a Searambler 300 50th, I'm glad I waited to pull the trigger.


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Sohl said:


> Looks like it could just as well be faded to me. The dial color underneath certainly seems like it could lend to the difference.


Could be.. But yellow still looks yellow on the pro dial whereas looks pretty monochrome on the rambler dial?

Either way, nice-looking watch, and great to see the smaller 300 case and domed crystal with a COSC movt.


----------



## cjmarsh (May 28, 2018)

Preorder placed. I also have a backorder placed for the 1200T, I'd have been pretty disappointed if I saw this after I'd had the 1200T for a while first. Let's hope they'll refund me for the backorder, otherwise I'll be on bread and water for the next 12 months... 

Cheers, Chris


----------



## cjmarsh (May 28, 2018)

Preorder placed. I also have a backorder placed for the 1200T, I'd have been pretty disappointed if I saw this after I'd had the 1200T for a while first. Let's hope they'll refund me for the backorder, otherwise I'll be on bread and water for the next 12 months... 

Cheers, Chris


----------



## cjmarsh (May 28, 2018)

Evidently I'm so pleased I decided to tell everyone twice.


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

That is a great looking watch. I'm sure it will sell out fast.


----------



## Dinky1 (May 13, 2016)

I was waiting to order the Seiko SBDC053 once I got back from hols. Fell for this DOXA instead. Oh darn! Looks like I’m digging a deeper hole for myself.


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

Sohl said:


> Looks like it could just as well be faded to me. The dial color underneath certainly seems like it could lend to the difference.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe, but within this thread there are two photos of original dials, both looking identical with no yellow or signs of fade in the logo. 
If they both _are_ faded, it would be nice to see a photo of an original that wasn't.

Will we have a sharkhunter version next?


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Genebe said:


> Will we have a sharkhunter version next?


Hi Genebe - I think the answer must be YES!

There are some Instagram pictures of a prototype...

The CEO of Aqua Lung hinted heavily at that in an interview published online:

"We were thrilled at the reception we received to the modern observation of one of our most historic partnerships," says Don Rockwell, CEO of Aqua Lung. "It made perfect sense to pay tribute to another iconic watch *from that original trio of DOXA SUB watches bearing our classic yellow-on-black insignia *- a collaboration which still holds a special place in the minds of our founders, as well as with divers the world over."

I'm not sure what they will call it, though. It can't be Black Lung... Nor Yellow Lung (for yellow on black), as it would be mistaken for a Divingstar... Shark Lung? Hunter Lung? Last Lung? Zebra Lung? :roll:

I think I need to go for a walk... too much time spent looking at watches online!

Cheers!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

According to doxawatches on Instagram, each Silver Lung will be shipped with an Aqua Lung badge.

That will be good - thank you, DOXA!


----------



## Micro (Apr 20, 2016)

I love the tapered bracelet the Silver Lung comes with and wish the Divingstar had come with one. If I had not jumped on the Divingstar, I would be jumping on the Silver lung. But the bracelet, boxed crystal and COSC is not enough to persuade me to lay down the cash for this one. Besides, I like the yellow dial better anyways. It pops and is a fun watch to wear.


----------



## El Loco Norwegian (Jun 29, 2007)

Des2471 said:


> I'm not sure what they will call it, though. It can't be Black Lung... Nor Yellow Lung (for yellow on black), as it would be mistaken for a Divingstar... Shark Lung? Hunter Lung? Last Lung? Zebra Lung? :roll:


This was my thought as well - it's a puzzler.


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Des2471 said:


> According to doxawatches on Instagram, *each Silver Lung will be shipped with an Aqua Lung badge*.
> 
> That will be good - thank you, DOXA!


I was hoping it was the other way round...

Now I'm fixated on the knife, which I absolutely don't need. Fruit knife? Oyster shucker? Letter opener?


----------



## Kirkawall (Mar 28, 2015)

Des2471 said:


> Hi Genebe - I think the answer must be YES!
> 
> There are some Instagram pictures of a prototype...
> 
> ...


Black Black Lung? Black Lung Redux? Black is the New Black Lung?

Its a nice problem to have for DOXA and its fanbase, I guess. And it will be good to have the Lung Trifecta united again. They're all pretty compelling packages.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

.


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Kirkawall said:


> Black Black Lung? Black Lung Redux? Black is the New Black Lung?


Ebony & Ivory Lung?


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

My first Doxa!! Just ordered the watch and knife. Both are gorgeous! I learned to dive when I lived in the Cayman Islands and have had an affinity for dive watches ever since............ Now the dreaded wait!


----------



## caferacer_sf (Jul 25, 2018)

I really wish they had made the Aqualung logo correct as just an outline... ?

Has anyone noticed there's an original up on eBay. Nice one too...

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292576238945


----------



## Genebe (Aug 30, 2011)

caferacer_sf said:


> I really wish they had made the Aqualung logo correct as just an outline... ?
> 
> Has anyone noticed there's an original up on eBay. Nice one too...
> 
> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.com/ulk/itm/292576238945


That's a 300T, not a 300. Apples & similar-but-different-apples


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Called the US AD, they were ~85pct sold through as of this afternoon. Get em while ya can..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ataripower (Feb 8, 2016)

nitron135 said:


> Called the US AD, they were ~85pct sold through as of this afternoon. Get em while ya can..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Good news for Doxa but not as fast as selling as the previous Aqua Lung which sold out in just 48 hours!


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Kirkawall said:


> Black Black Lung? Black Lung Redux? Black is the New Black Lung?
> 
> Its a nice problem to have for DOXA and its fanbase, I guess. And it will be good to have the Lung Trifecta united again. They're all pretty compelling packages.


The silver is nice, but IMHO, there's not enough contrast - silver dial, silver case, beads of rice, etc. Would love to see a black-faced limited edition offering.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

I do love the look, just a little small for me .
Hate it, but going to set this one out. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I've got nothing but 45mm DOXAs, but my taste is moving towards smaller. I'm looking forward to this 42mm



jtp0615 said:


> I do love the look, just a little small for me .
> Hate it, but going to set this one out.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nitron135 (Jul 6, 2017)

Agreed, this is my favorite case form factor from Doxa..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I especially like the lack of HEV. Much smaller case height.



nitron135 said:


> Agreed, this is my favorite case form factor from Doxa..
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bulle (Oct 12, 2017)

And that was it......Congrats everyone:-!


----------



## Stev0 (Oct 3, 2017)

This photo is fairly conclusive that the original Pro used a yellow on black Aqua-Lung logo and the Rambler and Sharkie white on Black. Hoping the Sharkie re-issue is white on Black. Photo credit Cliff Diamond.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Funny thing is that if the Silver Lung 50 had looked like that, I wouldn't have purchased it. I love the pop of yellow of the logo.



Stev0 said:


> This photo is fairly conclusive that the original Pro used a yellow on black Aqua-Lung logo and the Rambler and Sharkie white on Black. Hoping the Sharkie re-issue is white on Black. Photo credit Cliff Diamond.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Paco II said:


> Funny thing is that if the Silver Lung 50 had looked like that, I wouldn't have purchased it. I love the pop of yellow of the logo.


I agree with you, Paco. Similarly, I'd love to have a Shark Lung if it's made, but I would much prefer the yellow on black Aqua Lung logo to the white on black.


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

Paco II said:


> I've got nothing but 45mm DOXAs, but my taste is moving towards smaller. I'm looking forward to this 42mm


Selling anytime soon?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larkja (Mar 29, 2016)

Stev0 said:


> This photo is fairly conclusive that the original Pro used a yellow on black Aqua-Lung logo and the Rambler and Sharkie white on Black. Hoping the Sharkie re-issue is white on Black. Photo credit Cliff Diamond.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I'll be all over that black.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Hah. I'll keep you posted.



jtp0615 said:


> Selling anytime soon?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

Paco II said:


> Funny thing is that if the Silver Lung 50 had looked like that, I wouldn't have purchased it. I love the pop of yellow of the logo.


I had mixed thoughts on the yellow on the silver lung. Not so much authentic vs. updated. More like does the yellow go with the silver dial, orange accents etc.

Like with the 1200 Carib: blue vs orange paint on the bezel. While vs orange minute hand. On the Carib, I think orange minute hand and orange paint would look great. But orange paint alone on the bezel sort of looks out of place.

So back to the yellow lung on silver, I landed on this: I'd take that over original.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Feel much the same way. I wear DOXAs not for what they were, but what they are. I appreciate DOXA history, but I purchased the Silver Lung 50 because when I saw it, I was smitten by how it looks.



nepatriot said:


> I had mixed thoughts on the yellow on the silver lung. Not so much authentic vs. updated. More like does the yellow go with the silver dial, orange accents etc.
> 
> Like with the 1200 Carib: blue vs orange paint on the bezel. While vs orange minute hand. On the Carib, I think orange minute hand and orange paint would look great. But orange paint alone on the bezel sort of looks out of place.
> 
> So back to the yellow lung on silver, I landed on this: I'd take that over original.


----------



## Sohl (Feb 21, 2015)

Paco II said:


> Funny thing is that if the Silver Lung 50 had looked like that, I wouldn't have purchased it. I love the pop of yellow of the logo.


Exactly! These watches stand on their own, regardless of perfect reproduction of the legacy pieces. The yellow on the Sharkie would be a MUST for me. Jason Heaton's looks just perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

Could someone tell me how much they paid? 

Every time I look at these watches every amount is in USD and they add sales tax to it. Even though they ship from Europe (and I read in the EU they still add VAT). 

Why can't I see how much it is in EURO?!


----------



## Des2471 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hi Michael - DOXA prices are quoted in USD ($). I think that is because their main market is USA.

I am also in Europe. Although shipped from Vienna, Austria, the watches are made in Switzerland. For that reason, European buyers have VAT added at checkout - in U.K., this amounts to 20%. Additionally, we are charged $25 shipping within Europe. This is something I've written about before - I think shipping to USA is free? I'd be interested in hearing from US buyers if they pay for shipping?

So - if the watch you want to buy is listed on the website at $2190, in U.K., you will pay (1.2 X $2190) + $25 = $2653. It'll be the same for other European buyers, although the VAT rate may vary by country.

Of course, there are exchange rates & fees to consider too...

Makes it much more attractive to buy from USA!

Cheers!


----------



## siddhartha (Feb 15, 2006)

I hope the black....well, I'd take either Aqualung variation, really, but I'd prefer the white/black on the Searambler dial


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Des2471 said:


> Hi Michael - DOXA prices are quoted in USD ($). I think that is because their main market is USA.
> 
> I am also in Europe. Although shipped from Vienna, Austria, the watches are made in Switzerland. For that reason, European buyers have VAT added at checkout - in U.K., this amounts to 20%. Additionally, we are charged $25 shipping within Europe. This is something I've written about before - I think shipping to USA is free? I'd be interested in hearing from US buyers if they pay for shipping?
> 
> ...


I paid $5.00 USD shipping for a watch I purchased earlier this month.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> I paid $5.00 USD shipping for a watch I purchased earlier this month.


Same here. I was charged $5 shipping on my deposit invoice.


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> I paid $5.00 USD shipping for a watch I purchased earlier this month.


Same here. I was charged $5 shipping to the US on my deposit invoice.


----------



## MichaelKG (Apr 18, 2013)

The watches are shipped within the USA that's why it's so low. I got this from their website.

Shouldn't there be import taxes or how does this work?



> Orders from the USA and Canada ship from within the USA
> 
> http://www.doxawatches.com/where-to-buy.html


If anyone from Europe could give me a EURO amount that would be appreciated!


----------



## nepatriot (Oct 1, 2010)

MichaelKG said:


> The watches are shipped within the USA that's why it's so low. I got this from their website.
> 
> Shouldn't there be import taxes or how does this work?
> 
> If anyone from Europe could give me a EURO amount that would be appreciated!


That may be out of date. Mine shipped from Switzerland; I believe they ship from either there, or Austria.


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

Soon to be Doxa owner! Does the deposit charge the card when it ships? Finding it odd my deposit hasn't charged the card. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Deposit plus shipping has been charged to my card.



javadave said:


> Soon to be Doxa owner! Does the deposit charge the card when it ships? Finding it odd my deposit hasn't charged the card.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## javadave (May 26, 2010)

I have a bad feeling I may get boned.... Order still says processing on the site. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## huwb8 (Dec 8, 2014)

Been looking at Doxa for many years now and luckily was lurking around the forum when this was released.

Does anyone know the actual lug width? The specs say 24mm but the bracelet looks to taper from outside the lugs so I guess it’s actually 20mm or 22mm.


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

huwb8 said:


> Been looking at Doxa for many years now and luckily was lurking around the forum when this was released.
> 
> Does anyone know the actual lug width? The specs say 24mm but the bracelet looks to taper from outside the lugs so I guess it's actually 20mm or 22mm.


Its 20mm on the 300.


----------



## Speedamatuer (Jul 21, 2016)

First wrist shot I’ve seen from Jason Heaton’s instagram:


----------



## luxury554 (Mar 30, 2018)

This looks great


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)

This watch is just amazing. I've been looking for something with this aesthetic for a while with no luck


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)

SERGEANT_AT_ARMS said:


> huwb8 said:
> 
> 
> > Been looking at Doxa for many years now and luckily was lurking around the forum when this was released.
> ...


Yea, it's 20mm. Much better than 24 tbh


----------



## At4rax (Dec 7, 2017)

Doxas can only be purchased directly from their website right?


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

At4rax said:


> Doxas can only be purchased directly from their website right?


Yes, if your interested in being notified of their next LE offering, subscribe to their mailing list here (bottom of webpage).


----------



## jtp0615 (Aug 10, 2016)

horndog209 said:


> First wrist shot I've seen from Jason Heaton's instagram:


That is a beauty !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

Finally ordered my silver lung today and it's my 1st Doxa. 
I was really worried id miss this one as I was away in Mexico and could not place the order until I returned to the UK today. I spoke to Doxa earlier and was told that they are down to last few available as a result of a couple of cancellations, so I was lucky to get one
Really pleased to get this order done as my 50th is next month and I really wanted a 60's vintage style diver and I really like the look of this

I'm originally a bit of an Omega dive watch fanboy and currently own a couple of PO 2500's and would love the Ploprof and original Seamaster 300's but can't justify the outlay
Having said this, this, I've been looking at Dox a for a while, love the history and the new LE's have everything I like in a five watch?

I wanted this model or the 1200t....as i do like a bit of orange. I think I've made a good call as I prefer cosc and the voyage size dial with domed crystal hits the spot for me....good call or not?


----------



## rickpal14 (Jul 6, 2017)

Jimmer68 said:


> Finally ordered my silver lung today and it's my 1st Doxa.
> I was really worried id miss this one as I was away in Mexico and could not place the order until I returned to the UK today. I spoke to Doxa earlier and was told that they are down to last few available as a result of a couple of cancellations, so I was lucky to get one
> Really pleased to get this order done as my 50th is next month and I really wanted a 60's vintage style diver and I really like the look of this
> 
> ...


Very good call! I have this on order also as my first Doxa!

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## rjprusak (May 7, 2012)

Beauty. I have had my eye on a Caribbean model since I'm a huge fan of blue dials. Also love the BOR bracelet on these models.


----------



## SERGEANT_AT_ARMS (May 3, 2009)

Jimmer68 said:


> Finally ordered my silver lung today and it's my 1st Doxa.
> I was really worried id miss this one as I was away in Mexico and could not place the order until I returned to the UK today. I spoke to Doxa earlier and was told that they are down to last few available as a result of a couple of cancellations, so I was lucky to get one
> Really pleased to get this order done as my 50th is next month and I really wanted a 60's vintage style diver and I really like the look of this
> 
> ...


Great, what luck to be able to grab one!

I don't see how you could be disappointed with the 300, it is my favorite of the currently available models.


----------



## zaratsu (Jul 27, 2013)

Jimmer68 said:


> Finally ordered my silver lung today and it's my 1st Doxa.
> I was really worried id miss this one as I was away in Mexico and could not place the order until I returned to the UK today. I spoke to Doxa earlier and was told that they are down to last few available as a result of a couple of cancellations, so I was lucky to get one
> Really pleased to get this order done as my 50th is next month and I really wanted a 60's vintage style diver and I really like the look of this
> 
> ...


Fantastic news, congrats on your first Doxa!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

Just got my email request to pay the balance on my order. Says they are starting to ship on 8/21!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan01 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yep me too-paid and good to go. Cannot wait


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

Likewise, received the final payment request &#8230; now the grueling wait.

- - - Updated - - -

Likewise, received the final payment request &#8230; now the grueling wait.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

I haven't gotten the email yet. Which is more grueling? 



ParkinNJ said:


> Likewise, received the final payment request &#8230; now the grueling wait.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Likewise, received the final payment request &#8230; now the grueling wait.


----------



## mattonthewater (May 9, 2015)

They cancelled my payment, refused to honor a discount code that they gave me due to a screw up. So there's one more available now as well as a knife. I'm done with this brand.


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

Care to give more details on what happened? Why did they cancel your payment, and why did they not allow you to use the discount code?



mattonthewater said:


> They cancelled my payment, refused to honor a discount code that they gave me due to a screw up. So there's one more available now as well as a knife. I'm done with this brand.


----------



## ParkinNJ (Apr 23, 2008)

OK, you got me there. 



Paco II said:


> I haven't gotten the email yet. Which is more grueling?


----------



## Paco II (Apr 25, 2010)

So still no email. I guess they are trickling them out.



ParkinNJ said:


> OK, you got me there.


----------



## BarelyGA-ME06 (Sep 11, 2015)

I did preorder within the first few minutes of them going live so maybe they are just sending out in order of preorder? The email makes a point (in capital letters) that they will only start shipping them on 8/21 but shipping will continue through September. Might just not want you to be out the final payment too far in advanced of being able to ship.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stabulldogs (Apr 27, 2018)

Just got my first Doxa, a 300 sub BL re-issue, and this one has got my attention too....I got excited then they still show the pre-order price on their website, but when I click through it only offers the full $2600ish price and only adds me to waitlist, not a confirmed order...Any idea 1. How long the pre-ordering was available and 2. If/when they sold out and 3. Any chance of getting off the waitlist?

Congrats to all who got it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmer68 (Aug 7, 2018)

Not sure how long the pre order period was but it had ended by 5th August.
You can still order the watch though as I did this on the 9th August albeit at the full price. 
When you reserve for the wait list you are effectively ordering and paying for it and completing the order. I followed this up with Doxa because my credit card was debited immediately and was told that my
Order was completed and my watch will be shipped with the others

If you want to order one get it done now as not too many are left


----------

